# Rome relocation questions



## pinder (May 20, 2008)

Hi we are looking at the possibility of re-locating to Rome. Any advice on the following would be greatly appreciated.

Is St Georges the best school, certainly the fees seem to indicate that is should be good! Is it difficult to get places? 

Roughly how much would one expect to pay for a nice four bedroom house (approx 300sqm), with a good size garden (not sure if they come with pools or not) in an area close St George's International School. Both to buy and as a long term rental.

How long would the commute to the centre of Rome take from a house in the La Strato area. By car and train.

How expensive is it to live in Italy? Certainly the school fees and what I see from the real estate pages would indicate that an 'executive' lifestyle is very expensive.

Also how do car prices compare with the UK - MPV or 4X4 categories.

Many thanks for reading and any advice you can offer.

Pinder


----------

